
blog.pmarca.com: I think I can, I think I can - luccastera
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/09/i-think-i-can-i.html
======
joshwa
Who thinks they won't do a good job at doing a startup, but does it anyways?
And thus, succeeds?

Healthy self-doubt is one thing, but are you supposed to be riding the line
between self-doubt and giving up? (if so, I guess I'm on the right track)

------
david927
This article really hits the nail on the head with why I think there's a Web
2.0 bubble. People are not starting firms because of they think they can bring
something both unique and compelling to a particular area, but because they
want to have a start-up. Oh, and get filthy rich too. The investors are as
much to blame by throwing cash at them. Facebook. 10 billion. My ass.

I love having my own company, but I also know what a roller coaster ride it is
and that if you're not in it for the right reason, you're just going to come
away with trauma and bruises.

------
trekker7
So the moral is, lose your confidence and think of yourself as a no-good
loser. Then the billions will start flowing in.

~~~
nostrademons
I'm a no-good loser! How come I'm not rich yet? ;-)

------
nostrademons
An earlier draft of the paper cited, full text available for free:

[http://www.diw.de/deutsch/produkte/publikationen/diskussions...](http://www.diw.de/deutsch/produkte/publikationen/diskussionspapiere/docs/papers/dp501.pdf)

------
geebee
This is really interesting. PG seems to have recognized this for some time,
though - you almost have to coax the entrepreneurs out of the engineering
school. The best ones don't start out full of confidence.

